# Had A Little Visitor Today



## Tom (Aug 18, 2011)

This guy was hanging out with Tuck and Trey. The surface temp of that brick was 142F. He didn't stay for long.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Thay are cool creatures.


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2011)

Worldwide, they are the most loved, revered and respected insect there is.

Guess what their closest living relative is?

The most hated, disliked, revolting, disgusting insect in the world. The venerable cockroach.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2011)

I just shuddered a little- sorry to say  
Though I do admit that he is a beautiful specimen.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool guy. It isn't green, it's tan


----------



## kbaker (Aug 19, 2011)

lushcious said:


> Cool guy. It isn't green, it's tan



I noticed that right away, too. It's the same color as the brick.


----------



## Missy (Aug 19, 2011)

Cool. I brought a fern in last fall that must have had eggs on it cause in a few days I had hundreds of tiny ones everywhere.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

Missy said:


> Cool. I brought a fern in last fall that must have had eggs on it cause in a few days I had hundreds of tiny ones everywhere.



I like having them around. Keeps the pest species down.


----------



## Isa (Aug 19, 2011)

Very cool picture Tom! 142F is very warm, I understand why the little guy did not stay there too long lol


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 19, 2011)

That is cool, I have seen a few of those this summer...


----------



## laramie (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pic Tom!


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2011)

Great picture. I noticed the color too. Our's are green here.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pic! Your love for cockroaches can be rivaled by no one!! Also do you walk around temp gunning random things, just asking cause you knew the rock's temp. Don't be embarrassed I can tell you that my picnic table was 68 this morning.


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 19, 2011)

hi, good one. i have been waiting all summer to catch one. lindy


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 19, 2011)

Used to be able to buy praying mantis cases to put in garden. I would like to have some to put into my new bushes. Tom, wish you hadn't mentioned cockroaches though, ewwwww.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw my first one of the year two days ago, in the branches I cut off the mulberry to feed the two sulcata boyz. Mine was green. I use to love those guys, until I found out they hunt and kill hummingbirds.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 19, 2011)

great pic Tom ~ we had a small one visit last month ~ if I can find the pic, I'll post too.... she was green and less than 2 inches.... I love these guys.

kill hummingbirds?? how big ARE your guys??

teri


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Great pic! Your love for cockroaches can be rivaled by no one!! Also do you walk around temp gunning random things, just asking cause you knew the rock's temp. Don't be embarrassed I can tell you that my picnic table was 68 this morning.



Umm... yes and yes. I love my roaches and I love playing with my temp gun.



Jacqui said:


> I saw my first one of the year two days ago, in the branches I cut off the mulberry to feed the two sulcata boyz. Mine was green. I use to love those guys, until I found out they hunt and kill hummingbirds.



I don't think that's the norm Jacqui. I won't say its never happened, but I will say it probably doesn't happen often.




DesertGrandma said:


> Used to be able to buy praying mantis cases to put in garden. I would like to have some to put into my new bushes. Tom, wish you hadn't mentioned cockroaches though, ewwwww.



You still can Gramma Joy. Me and Cory bought 30 egg cases on EBay last year from three different species. I'm not sure, but this is probably one of their babies. We have some local ones too...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 21, 2011)

they are very cool insects


----------

